# Tree sap on hypalon boat



## Jfizzle1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yikes got a fair bit of pine sap on my new boat. Anyone have any recommendations for cleaning? I have goo gone but not sure if it will hurt hypalon or if I should use something else. Thanks buzzards!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

My boat was completely covered in cottonwood sap, one trip down Browns canyon, sap all gone. I had just 303'd the boat, maybe it helped the sap slide off once in the water....


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

Hand Sanitizer will break down tree sap. I use it on my truck all the time. It shouldn't hurt hypalon.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it a 16 foot hypalon boat? if so it is ruined and you should just sell it to me for a VERY good price since it's ruined an all. :grin:

303 definitely creates a barrier that resists adhesion. I try to keep a fresh coat on my boat all of the time now. That is before the fact... After the fact I tried some WD40 on a Maravia a few years ago and it worked but that was urethane. I would call the manufacturer before trying it on hypalon.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Try some peanut butter........


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Isopropyl rubbing alcohol on a cotton rag.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

caverdan said:


> Try some peanut butter........


I was gonna say butter. My sawyer buddies use it to get sap off of their glasses. Time for a "Butter My Boat" party!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

DoubleShadow said:


> Hand Sanitizer will break down tree sap. I use it on my truck all the time. It shouldn't hurt hypalon.


Yep, works great, it's the alcohol that does the trick. Isopropyl, vodka, everclear, would work to. Possibly bow riding a drunk friend.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Jamesdking said:


> I was gonna say butter. My sawyer buddies use it to get sap off of their glasses. Time for a "Butter My Boat" party!



Now I have to name by raft "Butter My Boat!"


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Jfizzle1 said:


> Yikes got a fair bit of pine sap on my new boat. Anyone have any recommendations for cleaning? I have goo gone but not sure if it will hurt hypalon or if I should use something else. Thanks buzzards!



Wire wheel should do the trick 👌


----------

